

Development of a WiFi Router for Whistleblowers Was Just Suspiciously Cancelled - skorecky
http://techcrunch.com/2015/07/13/development-of-a-200-wifi-router-geared-towards-whistleblowers-was-just-suspiciously-cancelled/?ncid=rss

======
sirmiller
He wasn't "developing". He connected off the shelf components. It wasn't a
"WiFi Router". It was a WiFi over HAM bridge. It wasn't for "Whistleblowers".
It was to steal WiFi.

And it was insanely stupid. Just turning this thing on could \- land you in
jail for the rest of your life \- get beaten up by all ham operators \- make
you infertile ... which might be a good thing for the gene pool

